# Prettiest CX bike...



## jdtate101 (23 Feb 2013)

I'd love one of these, but my bank balance (and my marriage) wouldn't stand the strain...still an absolute beauty to look at...DROOL..


----------



## cyberknight (23 Feb 2013)




----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Feb 2013)




----------



## MrJamie (23 Feb 2013)

I love the orange and red Focus Mares, not so much the Rapha baby pink version though  It doesn't put me off in the slightest that I suspect most people would absolutely hate such a garish colourscheme


----------



## oldroadman (24 Feb 2013)

Looks are of zero consequence. Does it do the job well, reliable, light, good handling? Any of the three are far more use than a pretty paint job. Just a clean, well maintained, light, tough,functional bike.


----------



## Howard (24 Feb 2013)

^ Really? Who knew?

Here's some pron:


----------



## ayceejay (24 Feb 2013)

This would have to be my choice, perhaps not pretty but masculine and workmanlike


----------



## HovR (24 Feb 2013)

There's far too much carbon in this thread!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Feb 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I'd love one of these, but my bank balance (and my marriage) wouldn't stand the strain...still an absolute beauty to look at...DROOL..


 
Not pretty at all in my book. Dull as dishwater with an out of place taping job.


----------



## HovR (25 Feb 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not pretty at all in my book. Dull as dishwater with an out of place taping job.


 
I can't work out who makes it either. Perhaps they should have put some branding on there?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2013)

Not a great photo but these look great in the mud....


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Feb 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Not pretty at all in my book. Dull as dishwater with an out of place taping job.


 
I think it looks pretty good, other than the white stem. Could do with slightly less branding too in an ideal world, but given it is a team bike, and the sponsors naturally want their brand noticed it is to be expected, but otherwise, I like it.


----------



## xxmimixx (28 Feb 2013)

xxmimixx said:


>


----------



## gaz (28 Feb 2013)

I'll go with my own bike.


----------



## TeeNoM (7 Mar 2013)

gaz said:


> I'll go with my own bike.



Nice bike.... I have the same, I'm about to put some different wheels and disc brakes on mine. 
It's a great looking machine.


----------



## gaz (7 Mar 2013)

TeeNoM said:


> Nice bike.... I have the same, I'm about to put some different wheels and disc brakes on mine.
> It's a great looking machine.


Why different brakes?


----------



## TeeNoM (7 Mar 2013)

Looking at bb7, ridden a friends CX bike with them on and personally find them better than the hayes CX-5's.


----------



## mickle (7 Mar 2013)

If truth be told I can't stand the look of CX bikes. I love the aesthetics of mountain bikes and road bikes. But XC bikes? They're road bikes gone wrong - road bikes ruined by the addition of cantilevers.

And ridden by masochists.

Sorry. Hope I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Mar 2013)

mickle said:


> If truth be told I can't stand the look of CX bikes. I love the aesthetics of mountain bikes and road bikes. But XC bikes? They're road bikes gone wrong - road bikes ruined by the addition of cantilevers.
> 
> *And ridden by masochists.*
> 
> Sorry. Hope I haven't offended anyone.


 
That applies to anyone who races really 

But I agree, not a fan of CX aesthetics on the most part, now and then I see one that looks great, but most of the time, I don't like the looks.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Mar 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I'd love one of these, but my bank balance (and my marriage) wouldn't stand the strain...still an absolute beauty to look at...DROOL..



Whatever turns you on. I'll bet your wife would be more worried about the pink bar tape!


----------



## dan_bo (7 Mar 2013)

Howard said:


> ^ Really? Who knew?
> 
> Here's some pron:


 
s'nice innit?


----------



## gaz (7 Mar 2013)

TeeNoM said:


> Looking at bb7, ridden a friends CX bike with them on and personally find them better than the hayes CX-5's.


i can't say i notice any difference between the two.


----------



## TeeNoM (7 Mar 2013)

Fair enough, personal preference I suppose.


----------



## Globalti (7 Mar 2013)

I'm waiting for the first affordable hydraulic road disc brake before I sell my Tricross disc and buy a lighter faster CX bike.


----------



## gb155 (7 Mar 2013)

My tarted 2013 caadx


----------



## Howard (7 Mar 2013)

gb155 said:


> My tarted 2013 caadx


 
Yes - but what's with the giant stem stack and the 26" wheels?


----------



## jowwy (7 Mar 2013)

Howard said:


> Yes - but what's with the giant stem stack and the 26" wheels?


26" wheels - someone needs to go to specsavers


----------



## Howard (8 Mar 2013)

jowwy said:


> 26" wheels - someone needs to go to specsavers


 
Yes - obviously you, as you couldn't spot I was taking the p*ss!


----------



## Howard (8 Mar 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (8 Mar 2013)

So much potential ^^


----------



## mickle (15 Mar 2013)

mickle said:


> If truth be told I can't stand the look of CX bikes. I love the aesthetics of mountain bikes and road bikes. But XC bikes? They're road bikes gone wrong - road bikes ruined by the addition of cantilevers.
> 
> And ridden by masochists.
> 
> Sorry. Hope I haven't offended anyone.


 
I take it all back....


----------



## euanc (15 Mar 2013)




----------



## Si_ (16 Mar 2013)

ok, this is likely to put the cat in with the pigeons but






Chris Boardman was the first "celebrity" cyclist i became aware of, and to think i may actually one day own this bike is a nice thought. (though i'd leave the saddle in the shop)


----------



## MacB (16 Mar 2013)

there was me thinking Mickle had a point the he blows it by being partial to a bit of gold bling - I'm afraid the Cross bikes just look anaemic to me, what you need is some monster cross and yes I know the tyre limits are blown:-

http://www.singularcycles.com/shop/index.php/frames/singular-peregrine.html


----------



## Howard (18 Mar 2013)

This works for me, Mac





The Boardman though? You must be having a laugh...


----------



## theloafer (24 Mar 2013)

some nice bikes here but ....love my boardman


----------



## derrick (24 Mar 2013)

Blue does not work on a bike for me.
This one does though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Mar 2013)

^^^^Lovely!^^^^


----------



## Howard (26 Mar 2013)

The Look = utter hotness.

That Boardman...what have you done to the poor thing? Posting your own bike in a bike pron thread is poor form, too, sorry.


----------



## gaz (26 Mar 2013)

Howard said:


> The Look = utter hotness.
> 
> That Boardman...what have you done to the poor thing? Posting your own bike in a bike pron thread is poor form, too, sorry.


Not if your bike is porn worthy.


----------



## Howard (27 Mar 2013)

If it's pron worthy then someone else will find it and post it. For your own bikes there's always the 'show us your _whatever_' threads.


----------



## theFire (30 Mar 2013)

theloafer said:


> some nice bikes here but ....love my boardman
> View attachment 20878


 
I just ordered a CX Pro to use a my commuter / all rounder... Got the same bag as you! What mudguards are you using on it? Need to find some of them, the ones you got seem to work well.


----------



## theloafer (30 Mar 2013)

theFire said:


> I just ordered a CX Pro to use a my commuter / all rounder... Got the same bag as you! What mudguards are you using on it? Need to find some of them, the ones you got seem to work well.


 
these are the one,s they were fitted by the the guy i bought the bike from had no probs and work really well...

http://road.cc/content/review/2716-tortec-reflector-mudguards


----------



## gaz (30 Mar 2013)

More - http://www.cycleexif.com/bishop-bikes-cyclocros


----------



## theloafer (30 Mar 2013)

now thats a great looking bike GAZ...


----------



## Howard (31 Mar 2013)

That's a stunner.


----------



## theFire (1 Apr 2013)

theloafer said:


> these are the one,s they were fitted by the the guy i bought the bike from had no probs and work really well...
> 
> http://road.cc/content/review/2716-tortec-reflector-mudguards


 
Cheers, was already looking at those ones so I think i'll give them a try!


----------



## Vikeonabike (2 Apr 2013)

It's not out yet but I bet Wyndymillas new Muddy Puddle will be gorgeous.. They are doing an all steel do everything bike too!


----------



## Liamblink182 (4 Apr 2013)

My cube cross race


----------



## choddo (9 Apr 2013)

I've always thought there's something about this that's a bit no-nonsense & businesslike


----------



## Vikeonabike (12 Apr 2013)

Shand make some lovely bikes. The Stooshie looks great.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Apr 2013)

Now, if I had the money, two or three years to wait, and if I did CX, this is what I would get... if we are talking 'beauty', a handmade steel frame beats any carbon thing hands down.

http://vanillabicycles.com/frames/cross/


----------



## gaz (12 Apr 2013)

choddo said:


> I've always thought there's something about this that's a bit no-nonsense & businesslike


what size frame is that? looks huge!


----------



## Howard (12 Apr 2013)

There was a time when I lusted after a beautiful custom CX rig. But then it dawned on me that I'd crash it at least a couple of times of per season


----------



## RiflemanSmith (12 Apr 2013)

ayceejay said:


> This would have to be my choice, perhaps not pretty but masculine and workmanlike
> View attachment 19579


 That is very pretty!


----------



## e-rider (13 Apr 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I'd love one of these, but my bank balance (and my marriage) wouldn't stand the strain...still an absolute beauty to look at...DROOL..


 the white stem and pink tape etc ruin it completely, otherwise very nice. I wouldn't buy anything that had 'Rapha' on it either!


----------



## Howard (14 Apr 2013)

I've seen the Rapha Focus CX bikes in the flesh - they look better, very tidy.


----------



## kerndog (15 Apr 2013)

wow this thread is really bringing out the snobs, thread police and the worst attributes of stuck up cyclists. so elitist. real shame theres so many of them in cycling as lets face it, if your not into cycling everyone else thinks were all dicks in lycra. it's not a cool sport.


some nice looking bikes though


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Apr 2013)

WTF are you on about?


----------



## Howard (18 Apr 2013)

Kerndog would probably have kittens if he stumbled upon the LFGSS bike pron thread.

Did you see what I did there? Kittens / Kerndog / Kittens / Dog...

*gets coat*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2013)

I still have a hankering for one of the Ritchey cross-bikes, kitted out of course, with all the Ritchey componantry
Used to be a couple of competitors on them, when I was racing cross in the mid 90's

Mindst you!, I'd also love a P-21 MTB


There was also a rider from Clifton CC(??) that had a Van Nicolas titanium crosse!!


----------



## BristolScouse (20 Apr 2013)

Ive got one of these but upgraded the tyre's to Gatorskins


----------



## jdtate101 (21 Apr 2013)

BristolScouse said:


> Ive got one of these but upgraded the tyre's to Gatorskins


I've heard good things about the whyte CX bikes, but I'm not a fan of the look. The angle of the head tube and forks just seems....wrong, I guess it's a personal taste thing.


----------



## Moss (25 Apr 2013)

Howard said:


> Kerndog would probably have kittens if he stumbled upon the LFGSS bike pron thread.
> 
> Did you see what I did there? Kittens / Kerndog / Kittens / Dog...
> 
> *gets coat*


 
You should! a wee bit selfrighteous


----------



## Moss (25 Apr 2013)

Are disk-brakes necessary on a Cyclo Cross Bike??? 

I much prefer a bike without a disk-brake system!


----------



## Howard (25 Apr 2013)

Discs? Necessary? No. Better than every other option? Probably.

In other news, the future has arrived...and it's dark and svelte.






Would probably go quicker with pedals though.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2013)

Probably one of the only bikes by Giant that look good! Very nice!


----------



## Howard (25 Apr 2013)

The TCR grew on me, especially after I rode one for a couple of days in the states. It was bloody great. Got Mike Burrows to thank for that I guess.


----------



## dan_bo (25 Apr 2013)

Howard said:


> Discs? Necessary? No. Better than every other option? Probably.
> 
> In other news, the future has arrived...and it's dark and svelte.
> 
> ...


 
Oh my.


----------



## Sillyoldman (25 Apr 2013)

That Giant is a stunner.


----------



## Howard (25 Apr 2013)

Here's a good looking Ridely - hydraulic disc 11 speed top-enders coming in thick and fast by the looks of it.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Apr 2013)

The Ridley is ugly, like pretty much everything they make!


----------



## Howard (25 Apr 2013)

Really? I quite like it. I find this one quite pleasing too;


----------



## MacB (26 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The Ridley is ugly, like pretty much everything they make!


 
interesting as the difference between what you describe as gorgeous and what you describe as ugly doesn't seem to amount to a heap of beans to me.

The bit that generally puts me off is excessive branding you can spend a lot of money for the honour of being a moving billboard. Though I find solace in the idea that my lardy arse on the top isn't really going to do them any favours.


----------



## Moss (26 Apr 2013)

I also like the look of the Giant; very nice.


----------



## smutchin (26 Apr 2013)

Just been catching up on this... wow, what a lot of gorgeous bike pron. I am drooling. Unlike mickle, I love the look of CX bikes. I think it's the combination of road bike sleekness (and lack of suspension) and full-size wheels with chunky tyres that do it for me.

But gaz's Bishop wins the thread for me. That is a stunner. And singlespeed too, so right up my street.


----------



## Howard (26 Apr 2013)

The detailing on the Bishop and the profiles of the tubes...and that stem

All rather lovely

Could you race it though? I'd be scared to take it off the mantlepiece


----------



## Moss (2 May 2013)

My X Ride with Easton EA Wheels >>


----------



## VamP (2 May 2013)

Cracks me up how people (wilfully or otherwise) fail to grasp the concept of bike pron, and post pics of their own bikes - usually used for anything other than CX, preferably lumbered with road tyres, saddlebags, bottle holders and what not.

Now what do we think about this offering from Raleigh


----------



## Rob3rt (2 May 2013)

Looks distinctly normal.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 May 2013)

Howard said:


> The detailing on the Bishop and the profiles of the tubes...and that stem
> 
> All rather lovely
> 
> Could you race it though? I'd be scared to take it off the mantlepiece


 
TBH, the Bishop looks like it would be more at home on a grass track. The brakes spoil it for me.


----------



## Moss (2 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Cracks me up how people (wilfully or otherwise) fail to grasp the concept of bike pron, and post pics of their own bikes - usually used for anything other than CX, preferably lumbered with road tyres, saddlebags, bottle holders and what not.
> 
> Now what do we think about this offering from Raleigh
> 
> View attachment 22671


 
Would look nice with a set of bottle cages, a tool bag under the saddle; and nice set of road tyres - JMO of-course, because I agree with you! It looks lovely just as it is, just as a CX should. but what would I know? It's just my opinion.


----------



## VamP (2 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Looks distinctly normal.


 
See I am seeing total simplicity of focus on one and only one thing. To be fast on a CX course.

In that regard it looks perfectly designed to me (other than the battery location)


----------



## MacB (2 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Cracks me up how people (wilfully or otherwise) fail to grasp the concept of bike pron]


 
Quite a few of us actually do know what the 'rules' are but don't really care and post what we like including our own stuff. That you've been brow beaten by others online into such a narrow outlook isn't really our problem. I suppose there's always the option to hold your breath until you get your own way, I'm not sure how well that will work on the net but if it matters that much to you it has to be worth trying. What you won't get here is a reaction like you would on somewhere like LFGSS with a big posse of self appointed right on internet police jumping all over the thread to slam the slightest transgression, at the same time as being incredibly cool.


----------



## VamP (2 May 2013)

MacB said:


> Quite a few of us actually do know what the 'rules' are but don't really care and post what we like including our own stuff. That you've been brow beaten by others online into such a narrow outlook isn't really our problem. I suppose there's always the option to hold your breath until you get your own way, I'm not sure how well that will work on the net but if it matters that much to you it has to be worth trying. What you won't get here is a reaction like you would on somewhere like LFGSS with a big posse of self appointed right on internet police jumping all over the thread to slam the slightest transgression, at the same time as being incredibly cool.


 
There's rules? 

WTF?

And what on earth is LFGSS?


----------



## derrick (2 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Cracks me up how people (wilfully or otherwise) fail to grasp the concept of bike pron, and post pics of their own bikes - usually used for anything other than CX, preferably lumbered with road tyres, saddlebags, bottle holders and what not.
> 
> Now what do we think about this offering from Raleigh
> 
> View attachment 22671


It ain't pretty


----------



## derrick (2 May 2013)

Th is is still the prettiest one on here
http://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab275/derrick-nelmes/look.jpg


----------



## VamP (2 May 2013)

derrick said:


> It ain't pretty


 
I assume you're going off the paint job, because in terms of frame design, that's one of the cleanest fit-for-purpose executions I have seen...


----------



## VamP (2 May 2013)

derrick said:


> Th is is still the prettiest one on here
> http://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab275/derrick-nelmes/look.jpg


 
Now I hate the colours on that! But worse WTF happened with the chainstays? A blow torch accident? Why on earth are they that shape?


----------



## Rob3rt (2 May 2013)

The chainstays look like shoot! Frame colours are good though, but the gray tyres, awful!


----------



## derrick (2 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Now I hate the colours on that! But worse WTF happened with the chainstays? A blow torch accident? Why on earth are they that shape?


I know the one i would ride. it would not be your one


----------



## Rob3rt (2 May 2013)

The Giant posted by Howard is my favourite so far!


----------



## derrick (2 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The Giant posted by Howard is my favourite so far!


And i thought you had good taste


----------



## VamP (2 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The chainstays look like s***! Frame colours are good though, but the gray tyres, awful!


 
I like the look of grey tubs on carbon wheels. But it clashes witht that frame, I'll give you that.

I also like the way that Giant looks, dark and menacing. But to race I'd pick the Raleigh


----------



## dan_bo (3 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Really? I quite like it. I find this one quite pleasing too;


----------



## VamP (3 May 2013)

dan_bo said:


>


 
I don't get it.


----------



## dan_bo (3 May 2013)

VamP said:


> I don't get it.


 

fair enough.


----------



## VamP (3 May 2013)

Sneaking in one of my bikes just to be a contrary f***er. Guess which.


----------



## Howard (3 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Now what do we think about this offering from Raleigh
> 
> View attachment 22671



I'd love one - with some deepsection carbons. Hotness.

The Ritchey is a beauty too.

The kinesis is yours no? Lack of pannier rack disappoints.


----------



## VamP (3 May 2013)

Howard said:


> I'd love one - with some deepsection carbons. Hotness.
> 
> The Ritchey is a beauty too.
> 
> The kinesis is yours no? Lack of pannier rack disappoints.


 
Yeah Dom Mason doesn't know dick about designing proper cross bikes.


----------



## Howard (3 May 2013)

Needs some road tyres and mudguards. 

Kidding. It's tidy.


----------



## theFire (19 May 2013)

I think the Boardman CX Pro is pretty good looking, but them i'm biast as i've just got one


----------



## RiflemanSmith (19 May 2013)

MacB said:


> Quite a few of us actually do know what the 'rules' are but don't really care and post what we like including our own stuff. That you've been brow beaten by others online into such a narrow outlook isn't really our problem. I suppose there's always the option to hold your breath until you get your own way, I'm not sure how well that will work on the net but if it matters that much to you it has to be worth trying. What you won't get here is a reaction like you would on somewhere like LFGSS with a big posse of self appointed right on internet police jumping all over the thread to slam the slightest transgression, at the same time as being incredibly cool.


So you are not brow beaten to conforming to the rules of society and social interaction at all then.
P8ss where you want, ogle women, I'll mannered or are you a polite hypocrite?


----------



## MacB (19 May 2013)

RiflemanSmith said:


> So you are not brow beaten to conforming to the rules of society and social interaction at all then.
> P8ss where you want, ogle women, I'll mannered or are you a polite hypocrite?


 
Hmmm, I get where you're coming from and acknowledge there is validity in your point but I never claimed some form of perfection for myself. You're also making quite a few assumptions and a bit of a straw man. For example the alternates you suggest could/would cause offense or harm whereas I would be interested to hear the harm that can be caused by not adhering to made up rules, of the type in question, on the net?


----------



## RiflemanSmith (19 May 2013)

MacB said:


> Hmmm, I get where you're coming from and acknowledge there is validity in your point but I never claimed some form of perfection for myself. You're also making quite a few assumptions and a bit of a straw man. For example the alternates you suggest could/would cause offense or harm whereas I would be interested to hear the harm that can be caused by not adhering to made up rules, of the type in question, on the net?


If you had said I know the rules but I choose to ignore them as there are stupid, that would have been fine. 
You chose to go the holy than you route with added smugness.


----------



## MacB (19 May 2013)

RiflemanSmith said:


> If you had said I know the rules but I choose to ignore them as there are stupid, that would have been fine.
> You chose to go the holy than you route with added smugness.


 
well thanks for setting me straight I think your work here is done


----------



## Howard (19 May 2013)

^ what happened to this thread?



theFire said:


> I think the Boardman CX Pro is pretty good looking, but them i'm biast as i've just got one
> View attachment 23445


 
You forgot the mudguards.

I put mudguards and a rack on the crosser and road it over the Pennines. Twas OK - but getting the guards and rack on the bike was a battle - I think it was trying to tell me something.

Let's get this back on track with a certain Marianne Vos' TCX.


----------



## theFire (20 May 2013)

Howard said:


> ^ what happened to this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the mudguards.


 
They will appear at some point. I was thinking of getting them after the summer, getting wet when its warm isnt so bad....


----------



## dan_bo (20 May 2013)

Howard said:


> ^ what happened to this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


nah.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (20 May 2013)

Howard said:


> ^


No likey.


----------



## Rob3rt (20 May 2013)

Howard said:


> ^ what happened to this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The fark is that..................


----------



## Howard (21 May 2013)

Y no likey? For an all-out, zero compromise race rig I think it's pretty tidy. Blue steerer cap and white saddle are a bit off, granted.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 May 2013)

Ugly bars, ugly tyres, ugly chainring, too much steerer above stem, logo placement on downtube is terrible, the Rabobank stickers look completelly out of place, the coloured brake calipers look lame, it has Di2............ Shimano is ugly!


----------



## VamP (21 May 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Ugly bars, ugly tyres, ugly chainring, too much steerer above stem, logo placement on downtube is terrible, the Rabobank stickers look completelly out of place, the coloured brake calipers look lame, it has Di2............ Shimano is ugly!


 
I don't think you can refer to Rhino's as ugly. 

I think it looks fit, as in fit for purpose.


----------



## Howard (21 May 2013)

Here it's been 'tidied' up a bit and has the World Champ rainbow. Not sure she raced it looking like this. Personally I think it looks the nuts, but then I like a bike that's a bit single minded.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 May 2013)

Still ugly


----------



## Howard (21 May 2013)

Hah! Fair play. I can see why it's not to everyone anyone's taste


----------



## VamP (21 May 2013)

Getting your own WC stripes on a set of Dugast's is pretty cool though!

I bet it rides awesomely - my problem with the Giant TCX is the rear seatstay triangle. It is just esthetically displeasing.

And that chainset is fugly. What is that Dura-ace with weird drilled chainrings?


----------



## Howard (22 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Getting your own WC stripes on a set of Dugast's is pretty cool though!


 
Yes - you know you've made it when...

Chainset is indeed 9700 - the ring is a custom Rotor Q-ring (oval).


----------



## VamP (22 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Chainset is indeed 9700 - the ring is a custom Rotor Q-ring (oval).


 


Ooooh, custom... I am starting to like it!

As a counterpoint, here's one of Vos's competitor bikes


----------



## Howard (22 May 2013)

Vos' bike has huge saddle-bar drop in comparison. Think I prefer the Giant to the Orbea - not quite sure why they'd run an external battery too - guess they must be pretty weatherproof. Interesting that both seem to be using SPDs.


----------



## VamP (22 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Vos' bike has huge saddle-bar drop in comparison. Think I prefer the Giant to the Orbea - not quite sure why they'd run an external battery too - guess they must be pretty weatherproof. Interesting that both seem to be using SPDs.


 
mm I prefer the TCX too. The Orbea just has a lot of useful/less shapes. And clearly wasn't designed to run Di2, with all those riveted RD cable holders down the side.
I don't know what those Orbea designer folks were thinking...

contrast with Helen Wyman's bike - pure sex


----------



## Howard (22 May 2013)

Mmm agreed. Sexh.


----------



## VamP (22 May 2013)

And then compare with Hannah Payton's bike... although I am obviously biased


----------



## Cipollini's Love Child (22 May 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I'd love one of these, but my bank balance (and my marriage) wouldn't stand the strain...still an absolute beauty to look at...DROOL..


 You can drool all you want until you get a crack in it as most of the Focus bikes seem a little brittle


Cycleops said:


> Whatever turns you on. I'll bet your wife would be more worried about the pink bar tape!


And the cost to replace the frame when it cracks- Most Focus owners I know have suffered from Open Wallet Syndrome as a result


----------



## Rob3rt (22 May 2013)

If it cracked during normal use and not during a crash, then Focus shouldn't be charging for a replacement, it should be considered a manufacturing defect and thus replaced under warranty.


----------



## Howard (23 May 2013)

VamP said:


> And then compare with Hannah Payton's bike... although I am obviously biased
> 
> View attachment 23634


 
Hah yeah. Simple looking. Is she running 1 * 9?


----------



## VamP (23 May 2013)

Yep. On one of the lighter cross frames going. Whole rig probably comes in very close to 7 kg.


----------



## Howard (23 May 2013)

I'm considering 1 * 10 with a retroshifter for the coming season. Won't be pretty but will be light and bombproof, fingers crossed.


----------



## VamP (23 May 2013)

I am somewhat considering it too. It's pretty rare for me to enagage big ring in races, probably less than 2% of the time.


----------



## Howard (23 May 2013)

Yeah - I know I'm doing well if I'm in the 44t ring and not cross-chaining it. Thinking a 38 tooth with a 12-28.

Interesting looking Gravel Grinder from Tonic Fab:


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2013)

Howard said:


> I'm considering 1 * 10 with a retroshifter for the coming season. Won't be pretty but will be light and bombproof, fingers crossed.





VamP said:


> I am somewhat considering it too. It's pretty rare for me to enagage big ring in races, probably less than 2% of the time.


 
More than one chainring doesn't make sense to me on a CX bike. But then I race singlespeed - and for good looks, you can't beat the purity of singlespeed...


----------



## VamP (23 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Yeah - I know I'm doing well if I'm in the 44t ring and not cross-chaining it. Thinking a 38 tooth with a 12-28.
> 
> Interesting looking Gravel Grinder from Tonic Fab:


 
Looks cool, but weirdly worrying seatstay connecting piece.


----------



## Howard (23 May 2013)

Yeah it's a titanium ring. They have one in TFG / Kinoko in London on display. I asked a chap who worked there if it made any contribution to the handling and he glibly said: 'no'!


----------



## Howard (23 May 2013)

smutchin said:


> More than one chainring doesn't make sense to me on a CX bike. But then I race singlespeed - and for good looks, you can't beat the purity of singlespeed...


 
Depends on context. I've used both rings in CX sportives. Vos' rig above has two rings and it doesn't slow her down - but broadly for the weekend warrior, a single ring is probably a good idea if only for simplicity's sake.

But agreed there are some very pretty SS crossers.


----------



## Cycleops (23 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Looks cool, but weirdly worrying seatstay connecting piece.



I sort of like that.


----------



## VamP (23 May 2013)

smutchin said:


> More than one chainring doesn't make sense to me on a CX bike. But then I race singlespeed - and for good looks, you can't beat the purity of singlespeed...


 

There are those occasions when your RD is borked, and you have at least a two speed option 

Altho when your RD is borked it's usually because it's been ripped off


----------



## VamP (23 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Yeah it's a titanium ring. They have one in TFG / Kinoko in London on display. I asked a chap who worked there if it made any contribution to the handling and he glibly said: 'no'!


 
Steel frame tho, no? I'd worry the titanium ring would make annoying noises. I avoid titanium railed saddles for that reason.


----------



## Howard (23 May 2013)

It's steel, yes. And I agree it's probably to be avoided - even TFG didn't do a good job of selling it to me.


----------



## VamP (23 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Depends on context. I've used both rings in CX sportives. Vos' rig above has two rings and it doesn't slow her down - but broadly for the weekend warrior, a single ring is probably a good idea if only for simplicity's sake.
> 
> But agreed there are some very pretty SS crossers.


 
It's a question of courses. Local leagues are usually never (rarely) in fast enough terrain to need a big ring, but the international races often have a section or two on tarmac, where the big ring is a necessity. Also I have a mate who spends most of his time in a 44 - just prefers the grind I guess - even on boggy muddy days. He's fast though so we'll forgive him


----------



## Howard (23 May 2013)

I know a couple of guys who run a single 44t ring and a 12-26. Madness.

But _winning_ madness.


----------



## VamP (23 May 2013)

Can't really argue with that.


----------



## Howard (23 May 2013)

New X-Fire is pretty(er)


----------



## VamP (24 May 2013)

Bamboo cross anyone?


----------



## VamP (24 May 2013)

Howard said:


> New X-Fire is pretty(er)


 
I think I prefer the X-Night


----------



## Pottsy (24 May 2013)

Have we had one of these yet?






Cannondale SuperX Hi-Mod Disc. A snip at £3699


----------



## Howard (24 May 2013)

Yep that's been up. Price reflects quality of the frame and components. I'd quite like one but availability is really poor right now.


----------



## Pottsy (24 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Yep that's been up. Price reflects quality of the frame and components. I'd quite like one but availability is really poor right now.


 
Same here. Doesn't seem to be any around. Any idea if that will change?


----------



## Howard (24 May 2013)

Apparently no, it won't - they are gearing up for the 2014 models. You could try dropping CSG a line though, get the word from the horses mouth so to speak?

I think I've seen just one new 'dale cross bike in a showroom this year - they seem to have been quite unwilling to commit any CX stock. I suspect, given the amount of SuperX and CAADX that went heavily discounted over the last couple of years they've had a bit of a 'mare with crossers in the UK.


----------



## gaz (28 May 2013)




----------



## VamP (28 May 2013)

I can't believe I've left it this long to post this one. As ridden by Darren Barclay to victory in London League last season. Very striking in the flesh.


----------



## Howard (30 May 2013)

Nice...looks like a dirty disco frame.

I've just kicked off a custom 853 cross frame. I am excite. It was that or the new Ridley. Being able to use a Wound-up team disc fork I've had kicking around for ages pushed me to the custom route.


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2013)

gaz said:


>


 
The more I look at that, the more I like it. I have to admit, though, when I first saw the pic, I thought the brand was "Poncy".


----------



## VamP (30 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Nice...looks like a dirty disco frame.
> 
> I've just kicked off a custom 853 cross frame. I am excite. It was that or the new Ridley. Being able to use a Wound-up team disc fork I've had kicking around for ages pushed me to the custom route.


 
Good spot! Not the Dirty Disco, the newer one they have, XLS. Very similar. Maybe it comes out the same mold and then they apply a little blowtorch behind the headtube


----------



## dan_bo (30 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Nice...looks like a dirty disco frame.
> 
> I've just kicked off a custom 853 cross frame. I am excite. It was that or the new Ridley. Being able to use a Wound-up team disc fork I've had kicking around for ages pushed me to the custom route.


 
When you say 'kicked off'.....you building (fabricating) or having one built?


----------



## Howard (30 May 2013)

Having one built. I'm not that handy with solder yet


----------



## Howard (30 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Good spot! Not the Dirty Disco, the newer one they have, XLS. Very similar. Maybe it comes out the same mold and then they apply a little blowtorch behind the headtube


 
This is what put me off new Ridley X-Fire: they are all just popping out of the same Chinese/Taiwanese factories and getting a lick of paint in Belgium/UK/wherever. For which £1200 seems a bit much. </modernlifeproblems>


----------



## dan_bo (30 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Having one built. I'm not that handy with solder yet


 
same here. I've had a SLX tubeset under my desk for three years- until I dropped it off at Neil Orrells'......


----------



## VamP (30 May 2013)

Howard said:


> This is what put me off new Ridley X-Fire: they are all just popping out of the same Chinese/Taiwanese factories and getting a lick of paint in Belgium/UK/wherever. For which £1200 seems a bit much. </modernlifeproblems>


 
Speaking of Taiwanese frames, did you see Winstanleys have the Kinesis Csix2 frame at half price? Absolute bargain if you can get your size.


----------



## VamP (30 May 2013)

Howard said:


> I've just kicked off a custom 853 cross frame. I am excite. It was that or the new Ridley. Being able to use a Wound-up team disc fork I've had kicking around for ages pushed me to the custom route.


 

Sounds awesome. A buddy races an 853 custom. Cantis. That thing is as light as my Kinesis. And he's fast.


----------



## Howard (30 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Speaking of Taiwanese frames, did you see Winstanleys have the Kinesis Csix2 frame at half price? Absolute bargain if you can get your size.


 
So nice! But I can't do cantis - I'm committed to this disc brake thing.


----------



## VamP (30 May 2013)

Howard said:


> So nice! But I can't do cantis - I'm committed to this disc brake thing.


 

I realised that when I re-read your post. Just as well as I just checked and all the frames from Winstanleys are gone


----------



## Andrew Br (31 May 2013)

Howard said:


> Nice...looks like a dirty disco frame.


 
No, the DD has the rear brake on the chainstay (best place for it IMO).




VamP said:


> Good spot! Not the Dirty Disco, the newer one they have, XLS. Very similar. Maybe it comes out the same mold and then they apply a little blowtorch behind the headtube


 
That's more like it.

.


----------



## Howard (30 Jun 2013)




----------



## smutchin (1 Jul 2013)

*drool*

Is that the 853 frame? Very handsome.


----------



## Howard (1 Jul 2013)

No - that belongs to someone else. Someone nutty enough to race CX fixed.

Mine will similar though - albeit with an IS mount on the back.


----------



## Howard (25 Jul 2013)

Future is here, for reals.







OK - those SRAM hoods are never going to be pretty.

Interestingly - front has a 15mm thru axle.


----------



## MacB (26 Jul 2013)

Howard said:


> Interestingly - front has a 15mm thru axle.


 
that is interesting, good looking machine, maybe a bit too purposeful for my tastes, but that through axle seems like overkill


----------



## David Haworth (26 Jul 2013)

Howard said:


> Future is here, for reals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But why haven't they included support for that chainstay integrated speed/cadence sensor that giant have in most if their road bikes?

Must say I do like the new tcx's but I saw this in Evans the other week and went weak at the knees...






A jamis nova pro di2...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Howard (27 Jul 2013)

That Jamis would be much better with a seatpost battery. Bottle mounts add to the clutter, too.

The TCX above is a pure race rig. Cadence / speed not really a priority - questions usually asked are "am I winning?" and "is my heart about to explode?"


----------



## David Haworth (27 Jul 2013)

Howard said:


> That Jamis would be much better with a seatpost battery. Bottle mounts add to the clutter, too.


 
Actually, I don't mind the battery there. it might be better with it integrated but I don't mind it.



> The TCX above is a pure race rig. Cadence / speed not really a priority - questions usually asked are "am I winning?" and "is my heart about to explode?"


 

I'd argue that their TCR advanced AL is a pure race rig too and it's got the sensors built in...


----------



## VamP (28 Jul 2013)

Yeah that Jamis looks half baked.

In CX cadence is - am I pedalling slow enough to keep rear wheel grip and speed is - am I catching the guy in front. Sensors are superfluous and in fact I challenge anyone to take a peek at their readout while racing. Can't be done.


----------



## Howard (29 Jul 2013)

David Haworth said:


> I'd argue that their TCR advanced AL is a pure race rig too and it's got the sensors built in...


 
And it is a full race race rig - a criterium rig. But the TCX is designed for pro cyclocross. Priorities are somewhat different.

VamP - I have my Garmin set up with Elapsed time and HR in a massive font. I do take a quick glance from time to time.


----------



## VamP (29 Jul 2013)

Howard said:


> And it is a full race race rig - a criterium rig. But the TCX is designed for pro cyclocross. Priorities are somewhat different.
> 
> VamP - I have my Garmin set up with Elapsed time and HR in a massive font. I do take a quick glance from time to time.



I also occasionally peek. But it's not easy. Mainly to see how much time is left.


----------



## Howard (30 Jul 2013)

VamP said:


> I also occasionally peek. But it's not easy. Mainly to see how much *sweet sweet agony* is left.


----------



## Howard (31 Jul 2013)

Bloody hell I want this TCX. But that thru axle is a show stopper. I'd have to get all my fecking front wheels rebuilt! Gah.


----------



## Pottsy (31 Jul 2013)

^^^^ Like that a lot.


----------



## RolandsuperX (4 Aug 2013)

My nomination...


----------



## 2old2care (4 Aug 2013)

Howard said:


> Bloody hell I want this TCX. But that thru axle is a show stopper. I'd have to get all my fecking front wheels rebuilt! Gah.


 
Wow these are the brakes that I want, and this bike looks absolutely awesome I want one


----------



## dan_bo (12 Aug 2013)

Sorry but them brakes..........dunno what to say!


----------



## dan_bo (13 Aug 2013)




----------



## Sillyoldman (13 Aug 2013)

Oh I say sir. That looks a proper job. Black and red saddle and she would be perfect.


----------



## VamP (14 Aug 2013)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 27642


 
That so badly needs a set of Heliums (preferably with some Rhino's).


----------



## dan_bo (14 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> That so badly needs a set of Heliums (preferably with some Rhino's).
> 
> View attachment 27683


 

My eyes!


----------



## Paul99 (14 Aug 2013)

My current favourite


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2013)

Very handsome, but first thought was: aero rims on a CX bike?

But I did a bit of googling and found this:
http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...-benefits-of-aerodynamic-wheels-in-mud_151431

So, OK, fair enough.


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

Paul99 said:


> My current favourite
> View attachment 27711


 
It may be your favourite, but favourite what? It is definitely not a CX bike.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> definitely not a CX bike.


 
That would be another possible reason for the deep rims...


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

smutchin said:


> That would be another possible reason for the deep rims...


 
And the road tyres 

You do see a lot of deep rims even at Sunday League level, but it's definitely in the very marginal category.


----------



## smutchin (15 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> And the road tyres


 
I didn't even notice that at first - didn't look beyond the combination of drops and disk brakes, though of course that is obviously no longer such a definitive indicator of a cross bike as it once was...


----------



## Paul99 (15 Aug 2013)

Damn it... I withdraw my entry.

I started reading the blurb next to the pictures and it was about how Stevens have been producing cx bikes and then just got drawn in by the pictures. Having read the blurb in it's entirety it does appear to be a road race bike. Me still likey but not the prettiest cx bike.

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2013/ind...imano-discs-on-2014-stevens-racing-bikes.html


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Aug 2013)

Some nice bikes on display here....and since I started the thread I've come to a choice on my next CX bike.....replacing my CAADX with.......Another CAADX:






If I can find one that is....they seem to be a bit like gold dust. Only things I would change would be the crank (had bad experiences with FSA cranks before-reuse my shimano CX50), saddle (re-use my Fizik) and tyres (Probably some Mich Mud 2's).


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Some nice bikes on display here....and since I started the thread I've come to a choice on my next CX bike.....replacing my CAADX with.......Another CAADX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Two bikes! For the pro look you need two bikes! And a pit bitch! With a jet wash!


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Aug 2013)

I suspect my current bike will be in the trash after next March, as I'm doing the Paris-Roubaix challenge on it, and it will probably be fairly destroyed. It's a 2011 model and has seen better days.


----------



## ayceejay (15 Aug 2013)

As you may know from my previous entry I come at this from the business end 'form ever follows function' so the Ritchey Swiss Cross has the simplicity of a paper clip, have a look


----------



## VamP (16 Aug 2013)

ayceejay said:


> As you may know from my previous entry I come at this from the business end 'form ever follows function' so the Ritchey Swiss Cross has the simplicity of a paper clip, have a look
> View attachment 27797



Sweet, but already posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Howard (19 Aug 2013)

Those Richeys are so bloody awesome they can be reposted infinitum


----------



## Howard (19 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Another CAADX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not sure any of these even made it to the UK this year. For a Cannondale I think they look a bit awkward, too.

The specialised / lightening crank is good replacement for FSA BB30 stuff and can be had on ebay for a lot less than their weight / stiffness / construction should demand, frankly.


----------



## VamP (19 Aug 2013)

Howard said:


> Those Richeys are so bloody awesome they can be reposted infinitum


 
They are bloody good looking, no doubt.


----------



## Moda (25 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I've come to a choice on my next CX bike.....replacing my CAADX with.......Another CAADX:
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find one that is.....


 
This bike made it onto my final 2 list.... got pipped by the Moda for its better spec price ratio and the feeling that there are a few too many logo's on the Cannondale.

Last time I looked Start Cycles in Newcastle had the Cannondale.... might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## Moda (25 Aug 2013)

I've I've already posted elsewhere bought one of these a fortnight ago


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Aug 2013)

Moda said:


> I've I've already posted elsewhere bought one of these a fortnight ago


 

Thus far in this thread imho your bike wins hands down.

Zooming in on this Evans link shows it off beautifully - top choice!

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/moda/calore-2013-cyclocross-bike-ec044915


----------



## Moda (26 Aug 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thus far in this thread imho your bike wins hands down.
> 
> Zooming in on this Evans link shows it off beautifully - top choice!


 
<FX:BLUSH> I've seen 2 people taking photo's of it. One person tapped the frame and asked if it was carbon (no its aluminium) and said it was the "coolest bike he'd seen in ages" and one person's asked what make and where I'd got it. 

ANYWAY bringing myself back down to earth the pain job doesn't like to be in contact with anything especially my Kryptonite lock, scratches really easily.


----------



## sazzaa (27 Aug 2013)

I'm a bit in love with this colour at the moment.


----------



## RolandsuperX (1 Sep 2013)

Apparently they`ve tweaked the new X-night frame for a more comfortable/less aggressive ride, wonder how it would feel on a 50miler along the south downs way... 





.


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

This is not a bike that belongs to someone on the forum


----------



## Howard (19 Sep 2013)

Fugly. Needs mudguards, bottle bosses and some panniers.


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> Fugly. Needs mudguards, bottle bosses and some panniers.


 
and a triple!


----------



## ayceejay (19 Sep 2013)

I think I preferred the Ridley's when they were less bling.


----------



## RolandsuperX (24 Sep 2013)

You get the custom colour option with the X-night so could easily tune down said bling factor.....


----------



## sazzaa (27 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> I'm a bit in love with this colour at the moment.



Have just purchased one of these. EXCITED.


----------



## RolandsuperX (28 Sep 2013)

Stunning photo of Kevin Pauwels ripping on his X-Night during todays GP Neerpelt...


----------



## Howard (29 Sep 2013)

Too much man-butt and not enough bike


----------



## VamP (30 Sep 2013)

I like it...


----------



## VamP (11 Nov 2013)

Sven tries out discs! And to help celebrate this momentous event here is the bike. The Prestige is a lovely frame whatever way you slice it, but it does look particularly fetching with the WC stripes






What did he think of the brakes?

_''The difference [in weight] is about two bottles of water, and it's not all in the brakes," Nys said. "It's an adapted frame which is strengthened. It's too much. Too much to run up a climb with that bike on your back."_

Not sold it seems.


----------



## Howard (13 Nov 2013)

Can't agree with you on that being a lovely frame. Every time I look at a Colnago CX frame my eyes bleed.

Isn't two bottles of water about 2kg? What did they put in the hoses? Lead?


----------



## VamP (13 Nov 2013)

Howard said:


> Can't agree with you on that being a lovely frame. Every time I look at a Colnago CX frame my eyes bleed.
> 
> Isn't two bottles of water about 2kg? What did they put in the hoses? Lead?




No I like Colnagos. Always have always will. There's a lad in our league races two identical Prestiges, gives me major bike envy.

I think he said 1kg difference, so two 500 ml bottles. Who am I to question Sven?


How's the steelie? On the mend?


----------



## Howard (14 Nov 2013)

I like 'nags too - but I'm more of a fan of their steel frames with wacky paint. Can't get down with their CX bikes - perhaps it's because they are too ordinary looking.

The steelie is all better thanks - will be racing it at Luton this weekend.


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2013)

Howard said:


> I like 'nags too - but I'm more of a fan of their steel frames with wacky paint. Can't get down with their CX bikes - perhaps it's because they are too ordinary looking.
> 
> The steelie is all better thanks - will be racing it at Luton this weekend.


 

Good luck at Luton, I'm schlepping up to Fakenham this weekend...


----------



## The Couch (14 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> I think he said 1kg difference, so two 500 ml bottles.


Indeed, he mentioned about 1kg of difference due to disc brakes because of the changes (inforcements?) needed in the frame.
Albert is saying with him it's only a difference of 300 - 500g. 

So now the (conspiracy) theory is going around that Colnago wants to mess a bit with Nys (or not bother really anymore) because he's changing bike supplier in Jan '14.

More on topic... personally I relly like the colours/paint job on that Colnago bike


----------



## The Couch (14 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> Good luck at Luton, I'm schlepping up to Fakenham this weekend...


Schlepping...?
Are the winter kilos getting hold of you? 
Or is it the kilos of settling down (having a baby)?


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2013)

The Couch said:


> Schlepping...?
> Are the winter kilos getting hold of you?
> Or is it the kilos of settling down (having a baby)?


 
_schlep 
1. <verb> A very unpleasant or inconvenient journey of any distance._

This.

Fakenham is in deepest darkest Norfolk, and the most distant of our venues. I'm looking at a round trip of circa 4 hours.

Having said that, there are winter and baby kilos - most definitely  Well about one kilo so far. A bit like Sven! We have something in common


----------



## jdtate101 (14 Nov 2013)

Saw the new 2014 Focus Mares 1.0 in the local dealer yesterday:






In a showroom full of high end Pinarello's this was actually getting MORE attention.....me likey a lot. What shocked me the most was the weight, it's so light.


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2013)

The Couch said:


> Indeed, he mentioned about 1kg of difference due to disc brakes because of the changes (inforcements?) needed in the frame.
> Albert is saying with him it's only a difference of 300 - 500g.
> 
> So now the (conspiracy) theory is going around that Colnago wants to mess a bit with Nys (or not bother really anymore) because he's changing bike supplier in Jan '14.
> ...


 
What's he changing to?


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Saw the new 2014 Focus Mares 1.0 in the local dealer yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's just like the old one on page 1! But ruined by disc brakes


----------



## jdtate101 (14 Nov 2013)

Never ridden a disc brake CX and I've just upgraded my own CX to Avid Shorty Ultimates which are more than good enough, but I'd like to do a test sometime to see the difference. When my current CX bike gets wrecked I 'may' go disc....


----------



## The Couch (14 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> What's he changing to?


Trek 
and it's going to be his first change of bike brand since turning pro ... don't know if that will affect him though
(I assume he'll want to co-operate with Trek to maybe make more US riders aware and interested in "veldrijden" to make sure the pro-sport has a future)


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2013)

The Couch said:


> Trek
> and it's going to be his first change of bike brand since turning pro ... don't know if that will affect him though
> (I assume he'll want to co-operate with Trek to maybe make more US riders aware and interested in "veldrijden" to make sure the pro-sport has a future)


 
Maybe it's a sponsorship thing. I saw a recent top end Trek, and the tubes on it were the very definition of _'oversize'._ I'm sure they are a decent enough bike_._


----------



## sean8997 (14 Nov 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not a great photo but these look great in the mud....


Not sure I could justify the Di2 on this, cost a fortune when the inevitable happens and gets damaged!


----------



## The Couch (18 Nov 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Never ridden a disc brake CX and I've just upgraded my own CX to Avid Shorty Ultimates which are more than good enough, but I'd like to do a test sometime to see the difference. When my current CX bike gets wrecked I 'may' go disc....


Hearing the commentary during pro-races and reactions of the pro-riders (and results of the choices made). It seems that the best choice is really depending on the circumstances.

Disc brakes seem to be worth considering when riding:

Fast dry tracks with lots of corners and/or hills with down-sections (better, later breaking)

Muddy tracks that are flat and without long running sections (less interferences of mud in the brakes)
But muddy-as-hell tracks with long running sections and/or with "cycleable" climbs are -so far - better with the lighter bikes.
(All energy savings matter at the end of the race)

We haven't had snowy or frozen tracks yet this season, so I can't really comment on those yet.
(Although frozen tracks are probably similar to fast tracks)


----------



## VamP (19 Nov 2013)

Sneakily offering up this


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2013)




----------



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> View attachment 32784



The stem looks like one of them shrunken monkey's heads. Otherwise, lovely.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Nov 2013)

dan_bo said:


> The stem looks like one of them shrunken monkey's heads. Otherwise, lovely.



The f.........


----------



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The f.........



It's all out of proportion with the headtube. As is the seatpost.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2013)

And it's got a road chainset on.

EDIT: And it's got them silly hydraulic brake levers on.






NIce paint job though.


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Nov 2013)

dan_bo said:


> And it's got a road chainset on.



It's also got a pussy plate on the back hasn't it (else no need for the Wi-Fli)!

The chainset isn't a 53 though! Looks like compact at least! And we all know that most people who ride cross bikes are wierdo's that think the roads are too bad to ride road bikes!


----------



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2013)

Woss a pussy plate Rob?


----------



## Rob3rt (19 Nov 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Woss a pussy plate Rob?



A cassette with more than 27t, if you have a double, anything more than a 25t with a compact. Also, when my 26t or 27t (I don't even know what is on there) gets swapped for a 25t, the new rule will be anything with more than 25t = pussy plate!


----------



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> It's also got a pussy plate on the back hasn't it (else no need for the Wi-Fli)!
> 
> The chainset isn't a 53 though! Looks like compact at least! *And we all know that most people who ride cross bikes are wierdo's that think the roads are too bad to ride road bikes!*





Yeah @potsy


----------



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> A cassette with more than 27t, if you have a double, anything more than a 25t with a compact. Also, when my 26t or 27t (I don't even know what is on there) gets swapped for a 25t, the new rule will be anything with more than 25t = pussy plate!



Feck. Although mine's still on from the 3PCx. was a 25 before. Phew!


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2013)

And I thought you all was going to point out it was a 29er (not that I know what the difference is as it says you could run 700c as well


----------



## VamP (19 Nov 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> A cassette with more than 27t, if you have a double, anything more than a 25t with a compact. Also, when my 26t or 27t (I don't even know what is on there) gets swapped for a 25t, the new rule will be anything with more than 25t = pussy plate!


 



My cross wheels carry a 28 as the bottom gear, that's with a single chainring @36. For the Three Peaks next year I am going to fit the biggest pussy plate my mech will handle, but stick with the single up front. Range 11 - 32??


----------



## RolandsuperX (20 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> Sneakily offering up this
> 
> View attachment 32781


 
Thats gorgeous Mr V..... the far forward saddle position looks a little odd but im sure its like this for good reason....


----------



## VamP (20 Nov 2013)

RolandsuperX said:


> Thats gorgeous Mr V..... the far forward saddle position looks a little odd but im sure its like this for good reason....


 
Tip of the saddle 20 mm behind bottom bracket. All my bikes have this position, it's where I get the best power delivery.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## sazzaa (20 Nov 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Saw the new 2014 Focus Mares 1.0 in the local dealer yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugly.


----------



## Howard (24 Nov 2013)

I love dem Focus rigs. Hawt.

The Niner is a gravel bike apparently. Not supposed to be a CX race bike, hence the curious chainset / rear mech arrangement.

@VamP I run 39/12-28. Which I'm training into 

With a short cage mech I suspect you could get away with 12-34. The short cage SRAM on my bike will take 11-36 if that's your bag. Your's looks like a long cage som bung on anything that you like.


----------



## TeeNoM (29 Nov 2013)

I like this...


----------



## tigger (29 Nov 2013)

Me too, I was going to post the link too after getting their email today. Flandrian and cyclocross is just right. Ridley offered a similar paint job a couple of years ago.


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2017)

Have just taken delivery of this beauty, which seems worth resurrecting the thread for...





Unfortunately, it's not mine, just borrowed for a photoshoot, but I'm hoping to do at least a couple of races on it. The colour is incredible - they call it 'acid pink'. In the publicity shots on the Specialized website, it looks a bit dark, but in real life it's _really_ punchy. Nicely specced too, with SRAM Rival 1x and Roval SLX 24 wheels.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Have just taken delivery of this beauty, which seems worth resurrecting the thread for...
> View attachment 365524
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not mine, just borrowed for a photoshoot, but I'm hoping to do at least a couple of races on it. The colour is incredible - they call it 'acid pink'. In the publicity shots on the Specialized website, it looks a bit dark, but in real life it's _really_ punchy. Nicely specced too, with SRAM Rival 1x and Roval SLX 24 wheels.



Yowser!


----------



## SWSteve (9 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Have just taken delivery of this beauty, which seems worth resurrecting the thread for...
> View attachment 365524
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not mine, just borrowed for a photoshoot, but I'm hoping to do at least a couple of races on it. The colour is incredible - they call it 'acid pink'. In the publicity shots on the Specialized website, it looks a bit dark, but in real life it's _really_ punchy. Nicely specced too, with SRAM Rival 1x and Roval SLX 24 wheels.



What happens to the bikes after your time with them?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2017)

https://ritcheylogic.com/frames/cross
https://ritcheylogic.com/swiss-cross-disc-bike


----------



## dan_bo (9 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View attachment 367263
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quite a few of those on the Yorkshire circuit I've noticed.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2017)

dan_bo said:


> quite a few of those on the Yorkshire circuit I've noticed.


Yes!

Earlier in this thread, I wrote that I once wanted a P21, still do!!

With Ritcheys own (Logic) stem, bars, seat-pin, wheels, chain-set, tyres, cantilevers, etc......


----------



## smutchin (9 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What happens to the bikes after your time with them?



Depends what condition they're in... Sometimes suppliers will insist you don't ride photoshoot bikes so they can go straight back on the showroom floor. This CruX is definitely not going back in showroom condition, I can guarantee that!


----------



## dan_bo (9 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes!
> 
> Earlier in this thread, I wrote that I once wanted a P21, still do!!
> 
> ...


Theres a second hand P27B on retrobike that gives me the chub.....


----------



## baboonst (14 Sep 2017)

I vote for Cinelli Zydeco



zdjęcia allegro


----------

